# How much money should you take for 10 day holiday in France



## gbh2930 (14 Jul 2014)

2 adults 3 children holidaying for 10 days at a French campsite by seaside.  Never been on holiday in France before. Can anyone suggest how much spending money we would need to take with us to cover the 10 days? 

Also, what format is it best we carry it in? Cash or something else? Or should we be able to withdraw from ATM in France as easily as here?


----------



## mandelbrot (14 Jul 2014)

27p


----------



## EvilDoctorK (14 Jul 2014)

Totally depends on what you'll be spending - e.g. will you be shopping in the supermarket and cooking yourselves or eating in restaurants ?  ..  If you're close to a large French supermarket where you're staying and you stock up and cook yourselves every night then costs can be quite low  - but if you're going into town and eating in restaurants , even cheap ones,  every day or most days then costs add up pretty quickly for 5.

Estimate what you'd spend in Ireland for what you want to do  - Supermarket shopping is probably similar enough in price .. Restaurants can be a little cheaper , but maybe not so much if you're in an expensive tourist town  .. Wine is cheap - in general buying drinks in the supermarket is very cheap, but conversely having a drink in a bar/cafe is probably a lot more expensive than in Ireland.   

If you're driving through France Petrol isn't significantly cheaper than in Ireland .. shop around though as there can be large variations in price (the petrol sold at the large supermarkets is usually cheapest and that on motorway service stations can be up to 20c/litre more expensive.)  Also Motorway tolls can be significant enough if you're driving long distances 

Overall there's not really an answer (Though Mandelbrot's 27p estimate is probably a little on the low side!) 

However don't try to work it out and then bring large amounts of cash to cover -  that's never a good idea just use the ATM when you are over there -  There's no extra charges as it's all in the Eurozone and your Irish bank's ATM card should work fine in the ATM machines there (No need to use your credit card


----------



## Sandals (14 Jul 2014)

I read on campervans forums...fake police pulling campervans/caravan over and robbing them...even happened in aires, where searches took place...jewellery, wallets n cash hidden found and confiscated (stolen)...

if your driving and a flashing car comes up behind you have the right to signal and keep going till the near police station (read this a few times)...

I wouldnt advise large amount of cash either.


----------



## runner (14 Jul 2014)

impossible to say based on info supplied. 
Supermarkets a lot cheaper than here, but I would be inclined to budget for what you might spend on similar holiday in Ireland and it will be less than that.


----------



## fraggle (14 Jul 2014)

Sandals said:


> I read on campervans forums...fake police pulling campervans/caravan over and robbing them...even happened in aires, where searches took place...jewellery, wallets n cash hidden found and confiscated (stolen)...
> 
> if your driving and a flashing car comes up behind you have the right to signal and keep going till the near police station (read this a few times)...
> 
> I wouldnt advise large amount of cash either.



Millions of people holiday in France every year without issue. Don't be worried about the above. It has probably happened a handful of times, down in the south east.

Just use an ATM for cash like you would here.

Things to be aware of:

Most supermarkets do not open on Sundays.
Same applies to a good % of petrol stations.

Always have some cash with you as I encountered quite a few petrol station where my cards were not accepted, but was a few years ago.


----------



## POC (14 Jul 2014)

*Activities*

I agree with the others that ATM's are widely available, and you'll also be able to use credit cards - so you don't need to bring much cash.

I also agree that eating out versus eating in, will make a big difference to your costs. We tend not to eat out much, but would do a combination of BBQ, picnics, cooking, take aways, and a few meals out. You can often buy chips / cooked chicken / pizza type items on site.

It is also possible to spend a lot of money on activities. While there will be free activities on the campsite, there are likely to be others you pay for. With 3 kids it could add up - crazy golf, tennis, bouncy castles, bike hire or whatever. Off site activities such as pony treks are expensive. Day trips to theme parks are expensive. Anyway, you are likely to want some money for those types of things.


----------



## Slim (15 Jul 2014)

Hi OP, As you say this is your family's first holiday in France, I am going to assume that you will not be eating out much, if at all. So, your first stop after checking in at the campsite, will be the nearest Carrefour/Supermarche/Geant etc. You will find many items cheaper than here, beer, wine in particular. Meat and fish can be pricey in those supermarkets. If your campsite provide a barbecue, you can buy steakburgers and such quite cheaply. On site, there will be a takeaway and maybe a restaurant. These will be pricier than the town but ok for occasional use. Drink in the bar onsite, especially soft drinks, will seem pricey so best to avoid buying too much of that. Most of the campsite activities will be free. There are loads of McDonalds' in France, useful at times for eating on the go and wifi! Based on this and my own trips to France, I would say you can easily do the holiday for no more than €100 per day and that is allowing a generous sum, including some for fuel. So, bring or, better still, have access to at least €1,000. Best not to have that much cash in your tent/mobile home. Campsites are very secure but you never know. Bring €500 in cash with access to at least the same on your ATM/CC. Bon Vacances!


----------



## DB74 (15 Jul 2014)

€100 per day should be plenty for a family of 5.

Best advice I ever received re holidays was to lay out all your clothes and money on your bed before you go. Then bring half the clothes and double the money!


----------



## TarfHead (15 Jul 2014)

We were in France for a week in June. As already mentioned, ATMs, debit and credit cards are similar to home, i.e. widely accepted, no usage charges.

I found the cost of eating out about similar to home.  The 2 kids are past the 'kiddies menu' stage so a similar cost to 4 adults having dinner.  Soft drinks were similarly over-priced (anything between €2 and €3 per glass).

The supermarkets were also on a par with home, except for wine which is ridiculously cheap. For €5, you get wine of a quality that you could easily pay €15 in an off-licence at home.

Petrol / diesel is also at a similar price to home.


----------



## Leo (16 Jul 2014)

TarfHead said:


> ...except for wine which is ridiculously cheap. For €5, you get wine of a quality that you could easily pay €15 in an off-licence at home.



The joys of no excess with VAT on top! Here, €3.92 of every bottle is just the excise and VAT on that. So a €5 bottle here means that less than 88c goes to the shop, transport, importers, producers....


----------



## Bronte (17 Jul 2014)

TarfHead said:


> Soft drinks were similarly over-priced (anything between €2 and €3 per glass).


 

Water if free in French restaurants same as in Ireland. Just ask for a cordial for the kids. Grenadine etc. 

Try not to leave your car out of sight if parking near a road, there are gangs that target cars, if they see a foreign car they will break the windows particulary if they notice you have left anything in the car. I hadn't heard of Sandals stories before now. Try not to stop at the large Aires, better the greener picnic ones as they are quieter, easier to park at and great for a picnic. Plus you can keep the car in sight. The larger ones are hectic, over crowded, take ages by the time you park shop etc, I recommend not shopping at all at them if possible. We bring a cooked chicken or cold meats and a cooler with lettuce butter etc. Also a throw away paper table cloth is handy. If you avoid the tourist restaurants and go for where the local workmen have lunch there are great deals. Starter main course, dessert or cheese and wine can be all included for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Firefly (17 Jul 2014)

I've been to France many times and find that outside Paris it's generally not too different to here. Alcohol is obviously a lot cheaper (less so at a restaurant) but things like petrol & tolls are more expensive. 

I am always surprised at the price of fish there though. For a country that adores its fish, the prices are the same or more than here. The last time we went I was going to buy 2 lobsters to cook for the 4 of us as it was one of our birthdays at the time. I was asked for 65 euro! I can get 2 lobsters for under 50 euro in the English Market.


----------



## Bronte (17 Jul 2014)

That reminds me Firefly, don't buy fish by the kilo in a restaurant.  I got badly stung a couple of years ago, and I mean badly.


----------

